# mener une lutte cinglante



## Shinigami_Rem

Hola, tengo una duda, como podría traducir el trozo subrayado:
"Et força des milliers de puissants vampires à mener une lutte cinglante."
La traducción entera creo que es:
"Y forzó a miles de poderosos vampiros a ir a una lucha mordaz."
La verdad es que tengo mis dudas con cinglante.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Comparto plenamente tus dudas. Sin embargo, creo que _mordaz _se utiliza más en otros contextos (una _respuesta mordaz_, por ejemplo). 
Supongo que podría traducirse de varios modos: atroz, implacable, férrea, violenta, feroz...


----------



## Paquita

Entiendo que tengas problemas con "cinglante" ya que el adjetivo habitual es "sanglante" : sangrienta / encarnizada



> _Mort sanglante._ Mort violente avec effusion de sang. (Dict. xixe et xxe s.).
> *SYNT. *_Bouleversement, crime, combat, duel, hold-up, incident, jeu sanglant; sanglants règlements de compte; sanglante échauffourée; bataille, émeute, guerre,* lutte*, mission, répression sanglante; (longues et) sanglantes agitations; intrigues, orgies, rixes sanglantes; soulever de sanglantes émeutes; assister à de sanglantes exécutions; sanglante vengeance_


(la negrita es mía)

fuente http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/sanglant


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ya que se trata de vampiros creo que _mordaz _es perfecto (mejor incluso que en francés )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Namarne

Cintia&Martine said:


> Ya que se trata de vampiros creo que _mordaz _es perfecto


Sin embargo a mí, por el mismo motivo, me parece que puede resultar un poco gracioso (involuntariamente).  
(Bueno, en algo hay que disentir...)


----------



## Saveria

Hola, 

Se me occurren los términos siguientes:  tajante, áspero, azotador, severo,  sin piedad. 
"mordaz" me parece bien pero si quieres evitar el juego de la palabras...


----------



## swift

Una lista no exhaustiva para verter "cinglant": corrosivo,  acerado, acerbo, ácido, acre, mordaz, cáustico, amargo, agrio, amargoso, difícil,  agobiante, arduo, competido.

A ver cuál conviene más...


----------



## Sigfrida

Mmmm... es que yo creo que en español las luchas o combates no son _mordaces_; ese adjetivo, tal como decía Namarne, se usa en otros contextos. Aquí no pega para nada. Me parece que lo más natural en español sería "una lucha encarnizada".


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Gracias a todos, me quedo con "encarnizada".
Nos vemos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Lo siento pero no creo que _encarnizada _sea una buena elección.
_Cinglante _da la idea de rapidez cuando _encarnizada _da la idea de duración en el tiempo.

De los sinónimos ofrecidos por Swift me quedaría con _acerada_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Pero se trata de una lucha entre vampiros, quedaría bien estre sangrienta o encarnizada.
¿No te parece?


----------



## Namarne

Pero justamente se ha distinguido antes cuidadosamente entre "sanglante" y "cinglante"...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No soy traductora pero me parece que el autor, de haber querido hablar de *lucha sangrienta* habría utilizado el vocabulario adecuado.

Como simple y humilde lectora no leo lo mismo con _cinglante _que con _encarnizada _o _sangrienta_.
Solo mi opinión

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, la elección de _cinglante_ en vez de _sanglante_ es de respetar en la traducción. Encarnizada no es apropiado aquí.

Cinglante es que azota como un latigazo; nada que ver pues con sangrienta o encarnizada.

¿Fustigante, fustigadora?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Cual me aconsejáis, es que hay muchas para elegir.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La responsabilidad de elegir es toda tuya, pero si andas perdida, empieza por eliminar todo lo que no vale. Y luego, vuelve a la definición de cada palabra y compara con el sentido de cinglante. La que mejor se adapta a la idea es la que tendrás que quedarte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Para mí es difícil también, pues no acabo de ver exactamente lo que se entiende en francés por "cinglant". Si "cingler" es _fustigar_, como sugiere también Gévy, depende un poco del sentimiento que transmita la idea de "fustigar a un caballo", por ejemplo. (Todo esto es muy subjetivo, ya lo sé, es solo por aportar una idea.) 
Yo no entiendo "encarnizamiento", cuando uno fustiga a un animal, sino más bien insistencia. (Por odiosa que sea.) 
Ahora se me ocurre por tanto _lucha *enconada*_ y _lucha *porfiada*_, pero no sé por qué *cinglant *me suena más "fuerte" en francés, no sé si es así en realidad. 
Bueno, seguro que a ti se te acaba de ocurrir el adjetivo ideal.  (¿Qué tal _lucha *acerba*_? Una de las de Swift. También incluye la idea de rigurosidad de un fustigamiento.) 
Mucha suerte,  
N


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Pero es que tiene que ser un vocabulario más de la calle. Para que lo pueda entender cualquier persona.
PD:¿Que tal quedaría "si piedad", como dice Saveria


----------



## Gévy

Hola SR:

Un consejo: no tomes nunca al lector del idioma de llegada por más inculto que el de salida. 

Además, si quieres sinónimos, existen diccionarios que te los pueden proporcionar, en línea y gratis. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Shinigami_Rem said:


> Pero es que tiene que ser un vocabulario más de la calle. Para que lo pueda entender cualquier persona.
> PD:¿Que tal quedaría "sin piedad", como dice Saveria


En ese caso a mí personalmente me parecería más ajustado "sin cuartel", pero no sé. 
(Suscribo lo dicho por Gévy. Además, en esa frase pongas lo que pongas se va a entender perfectamente, hasta a los niños les encanta leer adjetivos como todos los que se han barajado aquí, aunque no capten el matiz exacto. Y un adulto que no los conozca se merece el mínimo esfuerzo de ir al diccionario, que ya tiene una edad.)


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Sí está me parece mejor "sin cuarte", "sin piedad" queda peor, tuvieron una lucha sin cuartel.
Esa está bien, gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Quizá sea hora de que nos des algo más de contexto ya que no te convencen las propuestas.
Lee atentamente la definición de cingler:





> Frapper d'un coup vif avec un objet flexible tel que fouet, lanière, baguette, etc. :


 y verás que la idea principale es la de rapidez en el movimiento, algo incisivo y no obligatoriamente repetido.

Lo de _sin piedad_ no entra, es una interpretación, una calificación subjetiva del gesto. Una vez más sin piedad o sin cuartel da una idea de duración en el tiempo.

Intenta hacernos un resumen de lo que sigue o pon las frases anterior y posterior ya que parece que tu contexto te encamina a derroteros contrarios a los que dice la frase en francés.


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Os pongo toda la página:
il y a mille ans...
un groupe de vampires rompit l'interdiction.
uls créèrent leur propre "puissante magie"
et donnèrent un coup de main aux humains.
ils essayèrent de dominer le monde grâce au pouvoir coopératif ainsi acquis.
pour coexister avec des humains sans pouvoir et tout. des choses stupides, non?
l'armée aux ordres de l'eglise se rebella contre les vampires.
et forca des milliers de puissants vampires à mener une lutte cinglante.
la contremesure prise "contre les vampires" par l'eglise avait un pouvoir absolu.
le développement des armes... une organisation tirant sa force du "sacrçe" vint anéantir la magie vampirique.

Cuenta una historia.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si hablamos de vampiros voladores, habitualmente D), la lucha entre ellos, además de _*sanglante *_-que lo es- es _*cinglante *_porque, al volar a gran velocidad y cambiar permanentemente de dirección, los vampiros cortan ruidosamente el aire como si fuesen látigos, además de chocarse los cuerpos entre sí. Sin olvidar las dentelladas -dirigidas a la yugular- que suenan como chasquidos intermitentes de inquietante timbre metálico. Todo ello sobre un permanente fondo sonoro de graznidos agudos, entrecortados por los numerosos alaridos de dolor de las víctimas... 

Sí, sin duda alguna, yo diría *lucha fustigadora*.


----------



## Sigfrida

Cinglant(e): blessant, acerbe, rude (diccionario en línea de TV5.org)
Encarnizado, da:  Dicho de una batalla, de una riña, etc.: Muy porfiadas y sangrientas. ( RAE)

¿qué es lo que no calza con el adjetivo "encarnizada"? mmm... no sé, yo lo mantengo.

Quizás el diccionario que cito no sea lo basante digno de crédito; habría que buscar "cinglante" en el petit robert (uf que es útil ese diccionario, ¿alguien lo tiene?). Creo que el punto es buscar "cinglante" y NO cingler, pues el adjetivo puede ser completamente figurativo y por lo tanto traducirse de otra menera (en este caso, si el verbo significa "azotar", a mí no me parece nada de raro que el adjetivo signifique  blessant, acerbe, rude. Obviamente es figurativo.)

bien pesada la palabrita... ¡El/la pobre shinigami rem va a tener que tomar una decisión rescatando lo que le parezca mejor de toda esta maraña!


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

La verdad es que sí, XD

PD: soy un hombre, jejej


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias por el contexto.

Sigo en mis trece, nada en este texto indica que la lucha haya sido sangrienta, decirlo es suponer, digo por el imaginario colectivo que asocia la sangre con los vampiros.

Sigfrida, si no quieres la definición aquí tienes la de *cinglant*:


> *A.−* *Qui cingle*, qui fouette.


La negrita es mía.

En español coloquial tenemos una expresión muy acorde con *cinglant*: 
- _directo a la yugular_ cuando alguien da un golpe (o una respuesta) rápido pero certero.

_Fustigadora _es desde luego la única palabra que recuerda la fusta o el látigo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Sigfrida

Claro, pero, ¿qué hacemos con la definición que puse antes y que deja CINGLANT como sinónimo de blessant, acerbe, rude?  Sé que CINGLER significa azotar (ya varios lo dijeron), y por lo tanto CINGLANT significaría "fustigador"; pero esa es la acepción concreta. La otra, que saqué del diccionario de TV5 org, tiene un sentido figurativo. El diccionario mediadico.com también da como sinónimos: 
dur, cassant, blessant, cuisant, vif, méchant, acéré, aigre, caustique, incisif, piquant, satirique, acide,agressif, acerbe, corrosif, aigu, âpre, sévère,  impitoyable.

              De ahí, podemos descartar todo lo que se refiere evidentemente a algo verbal (caustique,   incisif, acide, satirique y un par más). Nos quedan adjetivos como agressif, blessant y âpre. Yo insisto en que la idea apunta a una lucha dura, violenta y persistente. 
En fin, ya expresé mi punto de vista, Rem tendrá que ver qué le calza mejor.
PD: Jaja, claro que eres hombre, qué tonta... verdad que el Rem de la serie es hombre también.


----------



## Saveria

Si se me permite tal impertinencia, diré que a mí lo que me parece es que el texto original está "mal" escrito. "Mener une lutte cinglante" no es un giro idomático en francés, y a mi me suena raro porque espontáneamente diría de una acusación, un discurso, o una crítica que es "cinglante", pero no de una lucha. Es opinión personal. 

El Petit Robert recoge del adjetivo un sentido propio ("_qui cingle"_, como lo subraya Cintia)  y otro figurado _("qui blesse"_)_,_ expresamente aplicado a un discurso y no a una acción ("_une remarque cinglante"_). 
Así que, como lo apunta Sigfrida, habrá que elegir entre los sinónimos derivados, aptos para calificar una acción y no sólo un discurso. Lo cual puede implicar el de alejarse un tanto del sentido exacto de "cinglante"(aplicado en la cita original al término de "lucha" de una forma un tanto tarviesa).  
Por fin, Rem, me gustaría conocer el sujeto del verbo al principio de la frase: 
"Et força des milliers de puissants vampires à mener une lutte cinglante."
Yo me quedaría con una lucha sin piedad o sin cuartel.
Saludos a todos los amantes de la tomadura de pelo linguistica.


----------



## Sigfrida

Sólo un hablante nativo de francés podía darse cuenta, pero ahora que lo dices tiene mucho sentido... imagino que debe ser algo así como si en español un texto dijera "una lucha sarcástica".  Te encuentro toda la razón :O


----------



## Saveria

Gracias por el halago, Sigfrida!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

He estado dándole vueltas a esta cuestión y he llegado a la conclusión de que el autor ha querido jugar con la similitud de las palabras *cinglante *et *sanglante*. Las dos se escriben y suenan casi igual y, además, las dos se adaptan al texto, aunque, eso sí, una (_sanglante_) más que otra. 
Para poder hacer este guiño, el autor tuvo que sacrificar parte del alcance del término, en beneficio del juego. El problema es que, en español, no existe una palabra que se acerque a *sangrante *y que, además, encaje en el texto como lo hace *cinglante*. 

¿Mugrienta por sangrienta? ¿Impecable por implacable? ¿Encarnada por encarnizada? ¿Sin cartel por sin cuartel? Ninguna, creo yo, se presta al juego. 

Llegado a este punto, creo que es mejor usar una palabra que describa perfectamente la violencia de la lucha, a otra que se le acerque pero que solo sea un quiero y no puedo.

Por lo tanto, me desdigo humildemente de mi propuesta anterior y apoyo cualquiera de los términos típicos que ya se han propuesto:  *implacable, encarnizada, sin piedad, sangrienta, sin cuartel, etc. *


----------

